# Almost accomplished C4U 3x3x7 intuitive first solve



## DaijoCube (May 7, 2010)

Hey!

I bought the C4U 3x3x7 off PopBuying and received it on Monday. I assembled it (annoying times :fp), stickered it (Sticker applicator ftw!) and scrambled it right away.

As for all my new puzzles, I try to solve them without watching a tutorial or nothing. I just experiment and use what I already know.

I was not able to get far in the solve, at all. I had a breakthrough yesterday  and I've been able to get very far into the solve.

Now, from bottom to top I have the first 5 layers totally solved. On the sixth one I have *2 adjacent edge pieces swapped*. On the last layer, I have an *N-perm*.

Q1 : Is it some kind of parity that I will not be able to solve without ****ing the cube up?

Q2 : Is it good to be able to get there without any tutorial?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 7, 2010)

I would solve the the rest like a domino cube.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 7, 2010)

I have no clue how to solve a Domino Cube


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

Of course its good to solve it without a tutorial first. Why wouldn't it be? 

And I have no idea about parity because I don't own one.


----------



## Kirjava (May 7, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> On the sixth one I have *2 adjacent edge pieces swapped*.




I found that the fastest way to do this on the 3x3x5 is with two TPerms.

If you don't quite get me, watch the video on my youtube channel.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 7, 2010)

Mhhh, thanks for the advice! I won't watch your vid though, I wanna be legit on my first solve.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 7, 2010)

No more advice?


----------



## Kirjava (May 7, 2010)

watch the video


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> watch the video



this. Its not a tut just solves.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

OMG. I just need to see ONE thing that was sooooo obvious. I never thought about holding the cube to the side. I was always leaving the middle full bar parallel to the ground...

When I say you solving ''on the side'', I understood every single thing


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

Mhhh.... I played with it a bit. Solved the 2 swapped edges, but when trying to solve the N-perm that was ONLY on the very top layer, I got to this situation...

:fp


----------



## Kirjava (May 9, 2010)

Sorry, I can't tell you how to do it without telling you how to do it. If you want to do it intuitively you're on your own from here.

Just look what I'd do in that situation ^_^


----------

